# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Мужчины в женских профессиях

## Irina

*Недавно посмотрела передачу про мужчин, которые стали заниматься вроде бы изначально женскими делами: работали няньками, делали маникюр, один был свахой.* 
*
Хотелось бы узнать, как вы относитесь к этому и смогли бы сами, если вы мужчина, сменить профессию на женскую?*

----------


## Irina

Я даже не знаю как к этому относиться. Работая например стилистом или визажистом, у мужчин пропадает большая часть мужественности, по моему.

----------


## kalita

Совершенно спокойной отношусь. Да и в принципе не имеет значения для меня профессия, и не делю их на мужские и женские.

----------

